# generic AI's versus brand name is there a drop off?



## sambaga (May 28, 2010)

Need to pull yhe trigger on the purchase of aromisin. A nd from an economic stand point the genezza pharma UG arom. is mucch less expensive than the brand name types.When your talking about avoiding a pct crash or gyno related problems ,i personaly would hate having a crash or loss of all my gains ,just because i went with  the cheaper brand. B ut on the other hand if the differences are minimal,i,d have no problem ussing the generic knock-offs. One example i can attest to from personal experience is the axio-labs aridimex has variations in the shapes ,and sizes ,and the colors from one tablet to another.Questionable at best ha?Can any of the forum readers who has experience with these A.I,S and other ancillaries cheap or expensive .Could you please weigh in.


----------



## MDR (May 29, 2010)

I don't think that generic means lower quality.  People seem to have a lot of good things to say about most of the board sponsors.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 29, 2010)

MDR said:


> I don't think that generic means lower quality.  People seem to have a lot of good things to say about most of the board sponsors.



I have to agree,and not only the board sponsors there are lots of suppliers with excellent generic compounds. As with anything , there are certain things you'd want not to be generic. But for things like AI's there's lots of legit sources. I'd say there's more legit than not in this case.

Peace and Love


----------



## GregW (May 29, 2010)

there should be no difference in generic vs branded.


----------



## WFC2010 (May 31, 2010)

i suggest for anti e to use real human pharm gear and not got gyno. anti e are always cheap!


----------



## JCBourne (May 31, 2010)

gregw said:


> there should be no difference in generic vs branded.



+1


----------



## Dusters (Jun 2, 2010)

Generic pharma products and UGL products are not necessarily the same.  You need to research the particular UGL for the reputation.  

Generic pharma products vs. branded pharma products are the same except for price.


----------

